
Are cooks earning minimum wage? - CodeSheikh
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/158435219/tip-the-cook-app?ref=category_newest
======
joeblow9999
True story from Oakland: Minimum wage raised to $15. Servers all double their
base wage and still get tips. Cooks and bussers all stay exactly where they
were, generally at $15.

------
CodeSheikh
Reservoir Dogs Tipping/Gratuity Scene
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4sbYy0WdGQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4sbYy0WdGQ)

